# what is this mystery delivery frame?



## ejlwheels (Jan 18, 2007)

it looks a little like a colson or cleveland welding

what year is it?

where can i find a fork? (might have to make one)

anyone have an image?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 18, 2007)

kinda reminds me of a iver johnson with the truss frame


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 18, 2007)

after looking at it closer it looks homemade


----------



## JOEL (Jan 19, 2007)

It's a Roadmaster Cycle Truck frame. Good luck finding parts...


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 19, 2007)

where would you find parts like for that i've never even seen one


----------



## JOEL (Jan 19, 2007)

Best picture I could find (top left).

http://www.nostalgic.net/index.asp?S=arc/Chestnut Hollow/Chestnut+Hollow+17.jpg

If I remember correctly, these were made for one year.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 19, 2007)

*Roadmaster Cycletruck*

since Joel said it was a Roadmaster,
i found this on MNSmith's site:


http://www.bunchobikes.com/roadmaster.htm


since it's a Roadmaster, I only really need the fork and the basket parts

i suppose the fork can be made from
a lengthened BMX fork and wheel?


----------



## AntonyR (Jan 19, 2007)

*You'll want a Schwinn 20" flat fork or something similar*

A tube style BMX fork will look sucky. The front wheel shown on the Bunch o bikes site looks pretty big, bigger than a Schwinn CycleTruck. Regardless, It looks like it would be a cool project. The only real b-i-t-c-h will be finding a front fender that matches the rear. Dang!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 19, 2007)

wow they are coming out of the woodwork


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 19, 2007)

*That handlebar stem looks pretty long,do you have one?*


----------



## musclebikes (Jan 21, 2007)

Roadmaster Cycle Truck


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks, Musclebikes!

Do you have any close-up pics of the fork and how the cargo platform is attached?  That fork looks a little different from the one in MNSmith's photos.

Also, what size is the front wheel and what year is it?


thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 22, 2007)

that is really a cool looking bike I'd ride that around.


----------



## flat black kustoms (Nov 30, 2008)

*roadmaster cycle truck!*

IT IS A ROADMASTER ! This is mine below! I am going to take a pair of 20" girls schwinn blade forks and cut about 2" up from the bottom and weld in a spacer for the length I need....make sure if you do this, that you make your cut at the bottom of the forks so you don't interfere  with the gooseneck after all welding is done!! I will try to post a photo of my headbadge!


----------



## flat black kustoms (Nov 30, 2008)

ejlwheels said:


> Thanks, Musclebikes!
> 
> Do you have any close-up pics of the fork and how the cargo platform is attached?  That fork looks a little different from the one in MNSmith's photos.
> 
> ...




It looks like you don't have the tabs needed to attach the basket/platform! SEE PHOTO BELOW!


----------

